# Patterns and Genetics



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

Patterns and Genetics:
Can two Blue Bar pigeons mated pair, have a Blue Check baby pigeon? The parents are regular racing homers.


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

Does anyone know?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, yes they can have a blue checker as long as 1 pigeon in there peds show a blue checker some where in there ped no matter how far back in the ped it is, two years ago i had 2 b/b mated the hen was my foundation hen and a great grandson of supercrack-699 i only got 1 young one out of them i got a beautful b/b/ hen with a frill not one my birds have a frill in there family or the supercrack family, that was the last young bird i ever got out of that hen


----------



## Mr.T (Dec 12, 2021)

sam_aroo said:


> Patterns and Genetics:
> Can two Blue Bar pigeons mated pair, have a Blue Check baby pigeon? The parents are regular racing homers.


no way

the check can produce bar but the opposite is not true.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mr.T said:


> no way
> 
> the check can produce bar but the opposite is not true


Hello, Here the answer, Two blue bars cannot produce a blue check. Its not possible even with ped producing blue checks in past. The reason because of dominant traits that will not allow this.

Hop this Helps


----------

